# Piranha Cove?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Why do alot of the members here post on that forum also? Im not sure why RnR left(inform me if you may) But he posts on Piranha cove. Whats the deal with the cove? cant toch the fury right?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Why not both sites or even more? If you truely wanna learn about these fish or even other fish wouldn't the more information the better? IMO only one site is limiting what your learning wheather is good or bad.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Cove is just that, its soveriegn. You been given soveriegnty and your...viewed as an Soveriegn entity. And therefor the relationship between the Fury and the Cove is one between Soveriegn Entitites.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Cus his vagina can't handle the heat at p fury


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

danny ya confused me bro. Anyways just wondering where ronin went and why left.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't call me your bro. Only members with atleast 5k posts and over can call me bro or receive happy endings after a massage. RNR left because he wanted to create a stir or garner attention for himself hence why he was spotted today and made a post on Piranha Cove today. Not to mention he offered to organize the POTM contests on piranha cove. I thought he was Too Busy







Anyways it doesnt matter to me anymore, its just a forum.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Personal reasons?maybe he just needs a change, maybe there's no reason at all.maybe he just wants a new start. Maybe he's just doing what makes him happy.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe we all shoudlnt give a damn anymore? Screw RNR, he was a *** anyways. I mean what 33 year old man with tattoos spends his leisurely time taking photos of flowers?

I mean its not like Danny Tanner left, im still here and will be for many years to come.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

we should go on piranha cove and post that christmas photo of him wearing that rudolph sock over his dick


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GG will ban your ass back to the slums of Serbia if you start a forum war.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Thats right!! There is no need to start forum wars and it will quickly be delt with if any of us mods see it.

Sometimes ppl just need a change of scenery


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lol at least I'll go down with style and people will remember as the guy that started an internet war - The Serbs are known for starting pointless wars


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

need_redz said:


> lol at least I'll go down with style and people will remember as the guy that started an internet war - The Serbs are known for starting pointless wars


Ya, you will be the talk of the forums for an entire evening and then just like the others that have been banned you will be quickly forgotten.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow! So much rnr chatter these days, just let the guy be already.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

ksls said:


> lol at least I'll go down with style and people will remember as the guy that started an internet war - The Serbs are known for starting pointless wars


Ya, you will be the talk of the forums for an entire evening and then just like the others that have been banned you will be quickly forgotten.








[/quote]
probably


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I for one say we ban his account, delete all his posts, take away his smiley, and forget he ever even existed on this site THAT NO GOOD BACK STABBING PIECE OF S***********

/runs away crying hysterically.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

DT's on a freakin rampage tonight

Me thinks he had a lil too much holloween candy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I made a thread wishing him farewell and dedicated my member title to him after thinking something came up in his life, and hes going to go and become active and offer to organize a shitty version of p website's contests after telling us he is too busy? Screw that guy,







this smiley should be publicly set on fire and removed from the database.

/runs away crying hysterically again


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh palease! You'd be the first one on his dick if he ever comes back


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

How does a person do the quote thing?? I wanted to quote danny tanner on that funny post but dont know how to do it!!! This is a vital piece of forum talking help me out


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh but he is NEVER going to come back since he is too busy, but not to busy to offer to organize another piranha sites contests (Have I mentioned that already). RNR doesnt deserve to come back to this site after slapping the moderating team in the face.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

yo danny, bro, how do i do the quote thing?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> yo danny, bro, how do i do the quote thing?


ALT + F4 brings up quotes

it says reply on the bottom of each post


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You gotta retype it out and then wrapp it in quote tags, Its not rocket science you know


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

"You gotta retype it out and then wrapp it in quote tags, Its not rocket science you know" Did it work


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Stop messing with him guys. Hit My Profile, and then go to Features and click "enable quoting". After than the quote button should be visible.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nope it didnt work


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> "You gotta retype it out and then wrapp it in quote tags, Its not rocket science you know" Did it work


LMFAO....omg i seriously lold so hard


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Go to my profile and enable quoting first skippy.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I was just f*cking with you, its like mpg said alt + f4


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it the multi quote button? How the F do you do this.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

MPG said:


> "You gotta retype it out and then wrapp it in quote tags, Its not rocket science you know" Did it work


LMFAO....omg i seriously lold so hard
[/quote]

x1000000


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MPG said:


> "You gotta retype it out and then wrapp it in quote tags, Its not rocket science you know" Did it work


LMFAO....omg i seriously lold so hard
[/quote]

I'm laughing so hard that I cant stop coughing


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Alt f4 F U. Good thing i have super speed internet bitches


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its like he said alt +f4


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Is it the multi quote button? How the F do you do this.


Click here man, scroll down and hit enable quoting

www.piranha-fury.com/myfeatures324325235/quoting//22929/enablequoting


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

ha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG LMFAO

I'm scared to quick on your link dt


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a fire wall bitch

K well obviously im not going to find out how to do it... Why do people not put their current piranha thing up? How the F are we supposed to know what kind of fish they have? Does DT have any fish? How do you quote?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Can your firewall help you "quote" though? Bitch!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had my rhom for 5 years now pushing close to 17 inches at this point. ****** has seen him personally a few times.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def the biggest rhom on the site, I still cant believe how fast he grew


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> I have a fire wall bitch
> 
> K well obviously im not going to find out how to do it... Why do people not put their current piranha thing up? How the F are we supposed to know what kind of fish they have? Does DT have any fish? How do you quote?


Hit the damn reply button in the bottom right corner....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh OH! Parties over


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I have a fire wall bitch
> 
> K well obviously im not going to find out how to do it... Why do people not put their current piranha thing up? How the F are we supposed to know what kind of fish they have? Does DT have any fish? How do you quote?


Hit the damn reply button in the bottom right corner.....








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

****** said:


> Oh OH! Parties over


party is over. DT lets see a pic? I call BS on 17"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just do a search in the pics forum if you dont believe him, I think the thread is called monster rhombeus


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I post pics of him every few weeks or so on the premium forums. You need over 5k posts to view it though good sir. Like I said ****** has seen him numerous times and is also the person that helped me find him.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

well i guess ill be seeing him a year or two then wont I? Since im not leaving till i get banned.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


I keep old worlds and cichlids
I dont have any piranha anymore


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


Because everything is all about you right!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow 17" thats awesome


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Just search the pics forum I have posted pics of him there too.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> well i guess ill be seeing him a year or two then wont I? Since im not leaving till i get banned.


you avg what? 100 posts per month? It will take you almost four years to get there.

I predict the latter.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

i can up my game in the lounge... Link me to the 17" pic, I searched, not there.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


I keep old worlds and cichlids
I dont have any piranha anymore
[/quote]








This topic is for the discussion of rnr and piranha cove


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Crap, the threads got deleted with the upgrade. You need to have 5k for the premium forums so I cant link you anything there.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

****** said:


> What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


I keep old worlds and cichlids
I dont have any piranha anymore
[/quote]








This topic is for the discussion of rnr and piranha cove
[/quote]

Piranha cove sucks







Well atleast acouple years ago when I use to post on their......RnR...I'll leave that for someone else...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

[email protected] DT & Feefa


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

****** said:


> What kind of fish do you got AK? There should be a requirement for everyon to list there piranha. How would i ever know what these people have?


I keep old worlds and cichlids
I dont have any piranha anymore
[/quote]








This topic is for the discussion of rnr and piranha cove
[/quote]
Wrong, I asked him about that. Post a pic from your computer right to this thread danny


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to hear Bullsnakes opinion on Piranha Cove.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Pic?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I've never visited and only heard about it recently


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry dolphinswin no pictures as of right now, I am on my brand new netbook which has no pictures.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Here


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Did you name the beast? ******, You should try you name at feefa again... unless you named your knew golds ******


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you name your cariba dolphinswin?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes I did. The family named squirt who got taken out while i was at working past summer. Gilbert got killed by a stupid disease i brought on him. Turbo,Waldo,Gator are left. Waldo is the runt who is getting picked on so i need some red bellys to fill in. Or i need a rhom/elong/manny/any cool serra besides el sanchezi. Do people have brandtii? When there around are they expensive? Does anybody have a Maculipinnis Piranha ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would get a Serrasalmus Latishus, I would trade my rhomb for one any day. Even a 1 incher!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Honestly if you're going to get a serra make it a Mac.
They are by far the most interactive piranha's, my lil one incher is already fingerchasing.

Sell the cariba for a reasonable price like $100 and pick up a mac for like 20bucks plus shipping


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

But macs are only what 8" max. If it was 10" hell yea but its not. I like xingu rhoms they look cool. Im wanting a serra but its not like ones going to walk to my door in minnesota. Theres few piranha keepers and the stores just dont carry much besides reds.

and danny i googled that and came up with nothing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

75gal is just right for a 8in fish and depending where they were collected some do reach 9-10inches.

Rhoms get old fast and they only grow 1/2 in a year, seriously they're boring as hell


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Id like a mac but it just seems a waste of tank space dont ya thing? Could i shoal them? Id actually be interested in breeding them if possible but thats a far cry for an in experience member. What would you do it my cariba bred? id win a breeding award! No but serious i want a serra but its a hard decison on what to get. Macs look cool but there a bit small. elongs look cool but are smaller but supposedly meaner...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

IDK, why not get a manny for your 75 g? I love those fish. People will make you think its so hard to keep them but it really isnt. Cycle the tank, test the water weekly, and once the fish is home, just stay on top of the parameters and maintenance. Im 100 percent sure you could do that dolphinswin.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

People go differnt places for differnt things. Im on way more then just this forum. Also just an fyi p cove and plety of other sites where started by old p fury members so thats one reason why people from here may also be over there as they know people at both places.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

need_redz said:


> lol at least I'll go down with style and people will remember as the guy that started an internet war - The Serbs are known for starting pointless wars and losing more of their land in the process


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe i could do it. But if it died I could afford anymore fish so... I guess im interested in rhoms,macs,mannys,elongs,irritans,brandtii,altuvie etc. Im interested by almost all of the serras just dont know which to get, Like ****** said macs are cool, I would love a shoal of them but since ill only have one. Put it this way 1 gold 8" forever... or 3 cariba 8"+. 1 fish to three fish. Im just confused on what i want. Im sure id like a serra but dont know what one.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you ever heard the saying quality over quantity? It relates both in quantity of fish and size aswell


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

so what do ya say ******? The cheapest mac will be 85 plus shipping... Im still intersted in rhoms, if you got an aggressive rhom it be cool... Yea its serrasalmus for me, just have to figure out what i want. Also another ? been on my mind for a while, What are the laws in importing fish? Do you need a license? If a person took a trip o SA and happened to catch a few fish could they bring them back alive?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

topic moved to the discussion forum


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

wrong...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Don't call me your bro. Only members with atleast 5k posts and over can call me bro or receive happy endings after a massage. RNR left because he wanted to create a stir or garner attention for himself hence why he was spotted today and made a post on Piranha Cove today. Not to mention he offered to organize the POTM contests on piranha cove. I thought he was Too Busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about me BRAH?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

zanni mis amigo, What serra would you think would appeal to me the most?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

One second im switching computers.










Do you like that one?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

No.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Well then your gay that is a fantabulous serra.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Indeed it is. Just not what im looking for. I think...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You think  What do you think it is?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Serrasalmus Sanchezi.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Good job. You can't say thats not a beautiful fish..


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sure is but am i looking for a p*ssy beautiful fish or a mean scary looking fish? Thats the type of fish my grandma wants HAhahaha


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Do more research on Sanchezi... They are not p*ssy's....


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

staring into those eyes is the kind of mean piranha look im talking about! Not interested in beautiful fish. This fish is sick nasty


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You want red eyes... Sanchezi, Rhom, Elong, Nattereri, Geryi... They all get them..


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

My link


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I can tell you right now you are going into it all wrong. You may get a Rhom that is soooooo scary looking and will be the biggest p*ssy ever that hides all day. Also, you may get this beautiful fish that is the most aggressive fish you have ever came across.

All of these fish are piranhas. They all have their own personalities. They all tear fish apart if they catch them. It is just a matter of getting a shy one or not, all of which can be fixed as long as you spend time around the fish.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Its kind of funny, the man who created cove comes into my work often. Hes a great guy and I joined back in aug of 04 under the name smooth. He told me why he made the site and its pretty interesting but I wont go into it because no need for forum wars. Its a great site just needs more active members, I just looked and I only have 654 posts on there.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i think the guy who started piranhacove.com once claimed to have a BS in piranha science and an MS in aggressive fish. he also was successfully breeding macs too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard the guy that started piranha cove could kill two stones with one bird.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny look one page back I replied to your post. I would like an answer please.


----------

